# Live Plants And Tank Scavenging Crawdads(Crayfish)



## Lane1431 (Jan 16, 2011)

Here I thought I was a genius using Crawdads as a mobile tank clean-up crew in my Purple Spilo tank(have 3). Spilo's are Extremely messy eaters,,,, and I needed help. Crawdads work awesome,,Spilo's don't mess with them,, crawdads clean up the leftovers. BUT when lefovers are gone they hit my live plants for their veggie fix. Bought some endive lettuce and placed by the Crawdad burrowed hideout's. Skewered the endive on bamboo shish-ka-bob sticks,,, so I can pull them out before Spilo feedings.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Lane1431 said:


> Here I thought I was a genius using Crawdads as a mobile tank clean-up crew in my Purple Spilo tank(have 3). Spilo's are Extremely messy eaters,,,, and I needed help. Crawdads work awesome,,Spilo's don't mess with them,, crawdads clean up the leftovers. BUT when lefovers are gone they hit my live plants for their veggie fix. Bought some endive lettuce and placed by the Crawdad burrowed hideout's. Skewered the endive on bamboo shish-ka-bob sticks,,, so I can pull them out before Spilo feedings.


do you think I could throw some crawdads into a tank of reds 2 months old?

would the crayfish kill them?
I wanted to co-hab something. I didn't ask this on another forum I made. the topics relevant here so why not.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ghost shrimp are great for messy eating P's if they don't eat them..

Cherry shrimp are perfect for algae removal if you need that.

I've always kept a crew of shrimps in my P tanks, they did a great job for both, and the cherrys give the p's nice color


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Ghost shrimp are great for messy eating P's if they don't eat them..
> 
> Cherry shrimp are perfect for algae removal if you need that.
> 
> I've always kept a crew of shrimps in my P tanks, they did a great job for both, and the cherrys give the p's nice color


interesting!

you dont think those species wont hurt my ps? mine are just about 2 inches atm.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Never hurt mine


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Lane1431 said:


> Here I thought I was a genius using Crawdads as a mobile tank clean-up crew in my Purple Spilo tank(have 3). Spilo's are Extremely messy eaters,,,, and I needed help. Crawdads work awesome,,Spilo's don't mess with them,, crawdads clean up the leftovers. BUT when lefovers are gone they hit my live plants for their veggie fix. Bought some endive lettuce and placed by the Crawdad burrowed hideout's. Skewered the endive on bamboo shish-ka-bob sticks,,, so I can pull them out before Spilo feedings.


oh and im sorry for hi jacking your post dude lol....


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

keep in mind that crayfish are escape artist and will try to leave your tank. its been multiple times where my old crayfish would be in a different room the next morning i wake up


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I Can Mate said:


> keep in mind that crayfish are escape artist and will try to leave your tank. its been multiple times where my old crayfish would be in a different room the next morning i wake up


ICM is right on here. When I first got into the hobby many many years ago, I actually put creek caught crawdads in my tanks. Within a day or so I was just chilling in the living room and one of them started crawling across the living room carpet.

Then imagine this one. It's a hot night and you're sweating pretty good in your bed and you wake up to something crawling under the back of your neck. Scared the crap out of me, turned out one of those crawdads got out and I guess to find moisture he crawled under my neck while I was asleep. One of the creepiest things I've ever woke up to.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Sacrifice said:


> keep in mind that crayfish are escape artist and will try to leave your tank. its been multiple times where my old crayfish would be in a different room the next morning i wake up


ICM is right on here. When I first got into the hobby many many years ago, I actually put creek caught crawdads in my tanks. Within a day or so I was just chilling in the living room and one of them started crawling across the living room carpet.

Then imagine this one. It's a hot night and you're sweating pretty good in your bed and you wake up to something crawling under the back of your neck. Scared the crap out of me, turned out one of those crawdads got out and I guess to find moisture he crawled under my neck while I was asleep. One of the creepiest things I've ever woke up to.
[/quote]

I'd freak dude.

I'll throw my crawdads in my girlfriend's pond


----------

